# PC Wissen aneignen



## emrah (12. Oktober 2009)

Guten Abend liebe Leute unzwar wollt ich mal wissen wie ich mir richtiges Fachwissenaneignen kann was Hardware,Bios und diese ganzen Fachund Fremdwörter angeht.Ich möchte einfach alles können so dass ich nicht auf andere Hilfe angewisen bin.Ich möchte einfach richtig gut mit dem pc umgehen können ich mein damit nichts wie word excel oder Internet ihr wisst schon wie ich das meine.Ich will ohne fremde Hilfe an meinen Rechner rummfummeln und sowas ohne Angst zu haben.Gibt es irgend ne gute Lektüre oder sowas was könntet ihr mir empfehlen.Vielen Dank für eure Zeit.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

naja, es gibt bücher, die sind aber dann halt sehr allgemein und idR nicht aktuell, zB wenn du pech hast steht da nicht mal was über SATA drin, weil das buch noch aus zeiten stammt, als IDE standard war. 

 dann gibt es seiten wie nickles.de oder tomshardware.de , wo immer wieder features und auch glossare / lexika mit fachbegriffen usw. zu finden sind.

 am besten man liest in hardwareforen wie hier oder bei pcgh oder forumdeluxx / hardwareluxx einfach vieles mit, da lernt man schon allein dadurch viel.


 und wenn du auch noch details wissen willst von aktuellen produkten, dann musst du wirklich sehr viel auf hardwareseiten lesen, auch tests usw., zB so was wie "grafikkarte A ist im schnitt besser als B, aber B ist bei höheren auflösungen deutlich besser"


----------



## Freaky22 (12. Oktober 2009)

Genau, hier zählt einfach leaning by doing. Wobei dafür die Zeit jetzt leider wohl auch rum ist. Windows läuft ja heute an sich wie geschmiert wenn man nur damit arbeitet und nicht unkontrolliert rumdoctort. Früher zu Win9x Zeiten war das noch ganz was anderes, da musste man zum Teil richtig rumdoktorn


----------



## emrah (12. Oktober 2009)

Danke für deine Mühe. Lesen tue ich viel, informier mich auch immer, aber gibt auch sehr viele Sachen wo ich garnichts verstehe wenn manche Beiträge Posten da kommen sehr viele Wörter vor die ich garnicht Verstehe, oder ich weiss garnicht worum es sich Handelt,was der Jenige da grade macht.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Oktober 2009)

emrah schrieb:


> Danke für deine Mühe. Lesen tue ich viel, informier mich auch immer, aber gibt auch sehr viele Sachen wo ich garnichts verstehe wenn manche Beiträge Posten da kommen sehr viele Wörter vor die ich garnicht Verstehe, oder ich weiss garnicht worum es sich Handelt,was der Jenige da grade macht.


 dann eben nickles oder tomshardware oder wikipedia und den begriff dort suchen  

 vieles lernst du halt, sobald es einer mal erklärt hat, und vieles ist an sich nur für "freaks" wichtig beim übertakten usw., zB wofür genau die zahlen beim RAM hinter dem CL stehen wie zB CL 4-4-4-12.


----------



## emrah (12. Oktober 2009)

Ja sowas interessiert mich.Jawerd ich mal in Zukunft machen.


----------



## skicu (12. Oktober 2009)

Schau dich mal um nach Literatur für die Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker Systemintegration.

 Das Nachschlagewerk, das ich damals in der Ausbildung hatte, gibts wohl leider nicht mehr in der Form, aber das hier scheint ein Quasi-Nachfolger zu sein:
 http://www.amazon.de/Handbuch-f%C3%BCr-Fachinformatiker-Anwendungsentwicklung-Systemintegration/dp/3836214202/ref=pd_cp_b_1

 Wenn das noch ähnliche Qualität hat, kann ich das immer noch empfehlen als Nachschlagewerk. Da ist aber ziemlich wenig "Prosa" enthalten, das sind alles kurze Erklärungen, Tabellen und Bilder. Wenn du etwas mit ausführlicheren Erklärungen suchst, gibts da bestimmt auch noch einiges bei Amazon & co.


 Zur Aktualität: Klar, solche Bücher können prinzipbedingt nach drei, vier Jahren nicht mehr am neuesten Stand sein. Aber ich denke für Grundlagen und auch Jahre später für Details zu irgendwelchen Bussen, Protokollen oder anderem ist es wirklich sehr nützlich. Und wenn man dann doch mal noch ein Detail zu etwas braucht, das im Buch nicht steht, gibts ja immer noch Google.


----------



## Hyperhorn (12. Oktober 2009)

Liest du PC Games Hardware? Falls nicht, dann wirf ruhig mal einen Blick rein. Das Magazin richtet sich schließlich an PC-Spieler, die sich für Hardware interessieren, gewisse Grundlagen beherrschen und tiefer in die Materie einsteigen möchten. Falls es etwas allgemeiner und tiefgehender zugleich sein darf, ist die c't eine gute Anlaufquelle. Die setzt allerdings ein gehobenes Technikverständnis voraus und behandelt zum Teil auch Themen, die eher politischer oder gar philosophischer als praktischer Natur sind.

 Ansonsten sind Foren schon eine recht gute Informationsquelle, wenn man dazu Wikipedia und eine Suchmaschine bedienen kann. Im Zweifelsfall ist freundliches Nachfragen immer am besten, schließlich sollte derjenige, der bestimmte Fachbegriffe verwendet, auch in der Lage sein, sie zu beschreiben.


----------

